# 2002 SE CD channel problems



## intrvrt7 (Feb 20, 2004)

I've had problems with the Bose in dash 6 CD changer twice now. The driver side speakers go out but only when playing a CD, if I change it back to the tuner they work fine. They've replaced one stereo under warranty for this but it's happening again and I've exceeded the warranty mileage. Anyone having similar problems or know potential causes?

I know they've changed the wiring harnesses in the 2002's and the wiring is like 22 gauge to lighten vehicle weight and cut costs. Could this be the issue?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Darbowmach1 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have the same problem, out of warranty though. I guess i will have it replaced at the dealer so i can have some type of warr. this is not the same quality of Bose stereo i had in my 95 SE Bose system.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

intrvrt7 said:


> I've had problems with the Bose in dash 6 CD changer twice now. The driver side speakers go out but only when playing a CD, if I change it back to the tuner they work fine. They've replaced one stereo under warranty for this but it's happening again and I've exceeded the warranty mileage. Anyone having similar problems or know potential causes?
> 
> I know they've changed the wiring harnesses in the 2002's and the wiring is like 22 gauge to lighten vehicle weight and cut costs. Could this be the issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


This is covered under a TSB. Print this out and take it to your dealer for the fix

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB03-017.pdf

Dave


----------



## intrvrt7 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Thanks Dave*

Thanks Dave, I have to take it in in a couple of weeks for the sensor recall, I'll have them address it then.

Thanks again for your help.

Regards,

Jon J.


----------



## Darbowmach1 (Feb 12, 2004)

*am i skrwd*



maximadave said:


> This is covered under a TSB. Print this out and take it to your dealer for the fix
> 
> http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB03-017.pdf
> 
> Dave


 I have a 02 w/52K, will i get a replacement free of charge? or is it for 02's under 36K only. thanks!


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

Darbowmach1 said:


> I have a 02 w/52K, will i get a replacement free of charge? or is it for 02's under 36K only. thanks!


It depends on your dealer. They might do it under "good will" which means they were going out of their way to replace your stereo. Generally it's under 3yr/36K mile warranty. Ask nicely and see what they say.


----------

